# 65 parking brake cable parts



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I was trying to hook up the pb today and it seems like I am missing 1 cable tensioner some where- I have the cable from the foot pedal to the intermediate cable with the curved bracket that the cable bolt goes thru- then going down the passenger side I have 1 large hook that is about 4-5 inches long that hooks into the trans cross member, the cable then travels to a small piece of metal with a spiral end that bolts up into the floor support- cable then goes to the hook up to connect to the cable coming out of the brake drum, the drivers side only has the small piece of metal with the spiral end- it seems that I can not tighten the cable enough- am I missing a tensioner some where? the resto guide is clear as mud with the cable showing a few different connections that I dont have and improperly labeled detail areas- detail "h" is not pointed to anywhere on the drawing- anyway a shot of a 65 on the lift would be nice- or anyone else with a chassis manual drawing would be great.1 more question does the cable run along the bottom of the floor or is there something to hold it off????


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Ames and Performance Years have diagrams in their catalogues. Ames' diagram is a little better and more accurate IMHO. Inline Tube has one too under "Tech Support" installation instructions but it is not accurate (I called them about it once).

Anyway, look on page 236 of the AMES catalogue and you'll see a good diagram. You should need 1 tensioner and 2 guides (I was missing a guide and having the same problem as you).

Rick


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Ames and Performance Years have diagrams in their catalogues. Ames' diagram is a little better and more accurate IMHO. Inline Tube has one too under "Tech Support" installation instructions but it is not accurate (I called them about it once).
> 
> Anyway, look on page 236 of the AMES catalogue and you'll see a good diagram. You should need 1 tensioner and 2 guides (I was missing a guide and having the same problem as you).
> 
> Rick


Here's a pasted copy of Ames' diagram...couldn't figure out how to paste it in to the text so I put it in a PDF document.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe all of the first generation GTO's are the same set-up, here are pictures of my 66. Same as the diagram posted by Koppster.






























crustysack said:


> 1 more question does the cable run along the bottom of the floor or is there something to hold it off????















































​


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the GREAT pics- Well good news is that I have all the parts - I think my tension rod may be in the wrong spot- Thanks again guys:cheers


----------

